# columbus, ga area



## josephcarman1982

looking for trainer in columbus, ga area. would like to get into the basics first then move to some protection work. any help will be appreciated!!


----------



## GSDgirlAL

Welcome to the board! and it's not everyday that I see Columbus, GA on here .... I'm from there!

Unfortunately, I don't know of anyone off the top of my head. Check out dog trainers in the yellow pages, I think there is a someone in Phenix City or as a last resort I would ask the people at PetsMart or Petco if they know of anyone. 

Good luck and sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## gagsd

Hi and welcome!
We actually have a training group that meets in Columbus(although we have been a bit lax lately). We do not do protection work here---the two of us most active also belong to a Schutzhund club in the Atlanta area. You need to be VERY careful of anyone doing protection work in the Columbus area.
What we do is basic obedience, imprinting, socializing, etc. We have members who do schutzhund, AKC, herding, and AKC conformation stuff.

Although I have not updated it since last year, here is our webpage.... http://www.geocities.com/cwdclub/1


----------



## gagsd

BTW: The only "reputable," "professional" trainer I would recommend is Harvard's K9 in Phenix City/Crawford area.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

Harvard's K9 ... that's who I was thinking of!


----------



## josephcarman1982

i have heard about the club in bham. i actuallly work for norfolk southern railroad and take trains to bham. we usually end up staying overnight until they have a train for us to bring back. when is the next club meeting in bham?? do you think they would mind if i came out to check it out?


----------



## gagsd

http://www.harvardsk9center.com/
They are in Crawford, about 11 miles from Columbus.
This is the schutzhund club of which I am a member...
http://www.southmetroatl.com.
They are about 75 miles from Columbus.
I will PM you next time we train locally. Usually Monday nights.


----------



## whitney

Harvards K-9 is great.. they used to come into the Vet I worked at in Columbus.. very nice folks!


----------



## wimmer105

*Trainer*

tIMS K9 CAN GIVE YOU A COMPLETE DOG TRAINING IN EVERYTHING JUST LOOK ONLINE AND YOU WILL FIND HIM.


----------



## r1200mike

Stewart Harvard is who I used for Basic Ob with my Shepherd. He sold Harvards to ? His farm is right next to them. His new place is Marengo Creek farm. I highly recommend him.


----------



## gagsd

r1200mike said:


> Stewart Harvard is who I used for Basic Ob with my Shepherd. He sold Harvards to.... .


Laura Ragsdale


----------



## Whitedog404

I adore Stewart! I recently had both my GSDs with him. His place is spotless and he's just kind and so practical with the dogs. I'd like to know how I can move into Merengo Creek Farm for a few weeks!


----------



## wimmer105

*training*

might be ok for OB but complete dog training for everything your GSD will need to have Timsk9, he trains all breed of dogs and the ones they can not train go to timsk9 I have seen him with the largest of breeds to the smallest of breeds and also with the pitbulls no one can get close too. we train every wed. and tim has his dogs out at sandfort road park every night and its so nice to be able to watch and talk about our dogs and other training needs!


----------



## jaggirl47

gagsd said:


> BTW: The only "reputable," "professional" trainer I would recommend is Harvard's K9 in Phenix City/Crawford area.


 
My Zappa was trained there. Actually, he was boarded there for 18 months when I was deployed to Iraq. I was very happy with them.


----------



## gagsd

gagsd said:


> BTW: The only "reputable," "professional" trainer I would recommend is Harvard's K9 in Phenix City/Crawford area.


This is an old thread, but to clarify......
I used quotes for a reason. There are certainly other trainers in the area. I have referred several people interested in protection work to one person in particular.
But Harvards is the one facility that I feel very comfortable recommending to a wide variety of people.


----------



## jaggirl47

gagsd said:


> This is an old thread, but to clarify......
> I used quotes for a reason. There are certainly other trainers in the area. I have referred several people interested in protection work to one person in particular.
> But Harvards is the one facility that I feel very comfortable recommending to a wide variety of people.


I just reread my post and realized it was slightly argumentative. Sorry about that. It wasn't meant that way. I truly was happy with them. They were so attached to my Zappa he was in their 2003 Christmas photo.


----------

